# Univega Gran Rally



## Phaseshift (Mar 21, 2012)

WOOO I am a proud owner of a Univega Gran Rally, my first ever road bike, for the most part the bike looks great it's in the shop right now getting the wheel fixed. There's scratches and some parts are kinda rusting like the wheels. So what I want to do is replace parts so that it looks immaculate or close to it. The serial is NI29602, anyone have an idea of what year it is and exact specification and parts?

here she is:


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the nicest place on the web for old bikes. These are some of the best built bikes around, Shimano 600 is fantastic group and will polish up well, I doubt if you will need many replacement parts. Just elbow grease.
Great Bike


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

So you did get it my man! That is a killer bike, hope it treats you well 

Also I would not change the cranks unless you really want to, the ones on the bike look fine, use em till they drop 

-Ride well, 
Nick


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm not liking the look of your front brake. If your shop doesn't say anything about it, find another shop.

Another thing.....the bike deserves better pedals. Those were likely put on by the same person that installed the front brake.

Having said that, your Univega is nicer than my first, second, third, or fourth road bikes.


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 21, 2012)

bicyclerepairman said:


> I'm not liking the look of your front brake. If your shop doesn't say anything about it, find another shop.
> 
> Another thing.....the bike deserves better pedals. Those were likely put on by the same person that installed the front brake.
> 
> Having said that, your Univega is nicer than my first, second, third, or fourth road bikes.


Yeah I didn't notice the front brake wasn't Shimano 600 until my LBS told me about it, with that said he made sure the brakes worked and said that it was okay for now. 

However, I do plan on getting a Shimano 600 front brake to match the back and as far as pedals go what would you recommend?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

How fun to see the word "Univega" posted in these here hallowed halls of retro-lore. 

I know nothing about them, other than my brother inherited my dad's old '70's Univega. 

Enjoy yours.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

I wasn't calling out the front brake brake because it wasn't a Shimano 600, I called it out because it didn't look safe.

As for pedals, it depends on whether your looking to restore the bike to original specifications - this bike pre-dated the current generation of clip in pedal/shoe systems. Your bike may have come with MKS Sylvan pedals in silver finish. For a new conventional pedal, Performance sells a pedal I like:

Forté ATB Comp Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals

I use these toeclips on them on my Fuji road bike (a lot more comfortable than the Christophe steel toe clips I used back in the day):

Forté XCZ Toe Clips - Mountain Bike Pedals


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

First of all, two words of congratulations: not only is that a very nice bike, it is what's called a Miyata Univega. I can tell from the serial number. Miyata made the frame with their proprietary steel tubing, which was legendary. Does it have a Magnalight fork? If so, even sweeter.

The first letter of the M-U serial number tells you what year it was built. The series starts in 1980 with I. 1981 is J etc. So the N in you serial number tells us this was built in '85. 

Every number in there has a meaning. I used to know the code, but right now all I can remember is the year-letter.

MKS Touring/XC Pedals


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 21, 2012)

OES said:


> First of all, two words of congratulations: not only is that a very nice bike, it is what's called a Miyata Univega. I can tell from the serial number. Miyata made the frame with their proprietary steel tubing, which was legendary. Does it have a Magnalight fork? If so, even sweeter.
> 
> The first letter of the M-U serial number tells you what year it was built. The series starts in 1980 with I. 1981 is J etc. So the N in you serial number tells us this was built in '85.
> 
> ...



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat 1985!? Thank you! BTW what is a magnalight fork? Is there any other site that I can go to, to find out the rest of the letters and numbers?


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Magnesium/steel alloy. 

Google 'Miyata serial numbers' and 'T-Mar.' He was the Web's big Miyata expert. If you keep in mind that your Univega is a rebadged Miyata, you can track lots of info down.



Phaseshift said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat 1985!? Thank you! BTW what is a magnalight fork? Is there any other site that I can go to, to find out the rest of the letters and numbers?


----------

